# How do you handle nosey neighbors?



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im sure this happens to all of us. We're trying to get a property complete, and you see a neighbor coming over to ask what you're doing, who owns the property, is it for sale, how much is it going for??? It's really annoying especially when you're in a hurry and just wanna get in and get out. So, how do you handle these people without being rude? Or do you have to get rude sometimes? i especially hate when they ask me if they could come in and see the house.... any stories?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Im sure this happens to all of us. We're trying to get a property complete, and you see a neighbor coming over to ask what you're doing, who owns the property, is it for sale, how much is it going for??? It's really annoying especially when you're in a hurry and just wanna get in and get out. So, how do you handle these people without being rude? Or do you have to get rude sometimes? i especially hate when they ask me if they could come in and see the house.... any stories?


Point to a sticker on the door. Have them call that number. I tell them I'm too busy to talk and I have a work order to fulfill. You're not allowed to talk to them anyways. FDCPA violation on a PPO


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i usually say im just a guy with a list of places to go but i can mow there yard cheap I use it as a marketing opp as to any property specific questions i play dumb im just a guy working for a living then if they keep up with the convo the question could get around to whats wrong , what can i change or help the neighborhood with as far as this property is concerned then bid it IE neighbor at 23 XXXX street is threatening to call locality if blank isnt remedied we find this to be a condition or issue better handled before a violation takes place


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not all neighbors are nosey maroons but the OP asked about them.
The questions usually start with "Are you the new owner" "You working for the bank" and then gets to "When are they going to do this or that" and devolves into whining about the neighbood property values. It's amusing when you point to the real estate sign out front and repeat the number out loud for them to call (they havent). We have told some of the PIAs if they were so concerned about real estate values, why havent they come over and cut the grass, or picked up the front yard, or removed the spray painted f*** from the garage door. 
Had a guy catch me mowing one day when I had 15 left to do and it was already late morning. Who is the bank, what is their address, etc. Everytime I said I don't know, I don't have them information on me (it was in thr truck), he gets po'd like I owe him answers. Sorry, I don't sit on the couch looking out the window all day.

DO NOT LET UNAUTHORIZED PEOPLE INSIDE THE HOUSE!
It may be an innocent female neighbor who just wants to peek inside in case her SIL wants to buy it. Then two days later all of the copper is ripped out of the house. Or personals. It happens. You can be held liable. If someone wants to look, have them get hold of the broker or the company handling the listing.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

usually I just have good neighbors that are checking on who is at the house. Sometimes it's good to have some nosy neighbors that watch a home.

Never had 1 that was rude so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

These are all great answers : ) usually when I get asked if they could see the house I say they need to make an appointment with the realtor to see it. Some folks just don't get it though, it's all just liability on us.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It depends on my mood and my schedule that day.

There is an evolution to the conversation that I find humorous. I have an over active sense of humor.

Neighbor "did you buy the place?"

Me "nope"

Neighbor "what you doing here? Who you working for?"

me "The mortgage company has given us a work order to do some maintenance."

Neighbor " the place looks like crap they need to do xyz.. I mowed it 3 times last year. Why don't they mow it every week?"

me "I mow it when they tell me to."

Neighbor "why don't you mow it shorter?"

me "for a $100.00 you can be the boss and I will mow it however you would like."

This is where the neighbor looks at me like I just tossed a kitten in a wood chipper. Usually at this point the conversation turns ugly or they leave.

I also love the "i know some one who wants to buy it!" scenario. I always ask then why didn't they buy it? It sure would have saved these people a lot of hardship had someone came in and bought them out. 

The truth is they don't know anyone that wants to buy it they know someone that wants to steal it. The irony is the same dumb A$$ that is complaining about his property values being hurt by tall grass wants his buddy to buy the place for a song. Why do they never make the connection between GREAT DEALS and low property values?

In short of the altercations our company has had in this industry 90% of them have started with neighbors. I wish I had a shirt that said "don't talk to me!"


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> It depends on my mood and my schedule that day.
> 
> There is an evolution to the conversation that I find humorous. I have an over active sense of humor.
> 
> ...


 like this???


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Use them as a marketing opp. Hand them a business card. :thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Use them as a marketing opp. Hand them a business card. :thumbup:


This might be ok for someone interested in cutting residential lawns. Not us! I get calls every year from guys cutting residential lawns who want to work for us because they don't have to deal with picky homeowners. 

We will never base our business on cutting lawns, we don't market for anything except our window and siding company which has a different name. We HATE working for realtors, we have found post conveyance work to be worse than working for realtors or homeowners, and we will never join the BBB or any other type of extortion organization.

The reason we chose to get into P&P in the beginning was to get away from people. The more people you add to any situation the more ridiculous it becomes. The more people you subtract the simpler it gets.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a guy for awhile, good guy, who used to wear a hat that said "Don't Know" and a t shirt that said "Don't care". That is also the same way he dealt with neighbors.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Thjrowing a kitten in the wood chipper thats a classic Dobie. 

I usally say I just get a WO over the internet and thats it. Call the number on the sticker and just keep moving.

Couple of weeks back I had a neighbor get really loud while I was doing an inspection ... Hey whats that guy (ME) doing. I take my pictures post hte property and then the partner comes over just as I was about to get in the car and leave. She asks whats up and I tell her I cant say but it is lagit. They were just broken into and I told her that sucks but i can assure you I am lagit . She says OK i Used to own a home business and couldnt tepll personal info to anyone so I understand.

Fun doing inspections


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

In the preservation side of my business, I only give realtors my card. I'd think about giving a picky neighbor my contact info.... not sure if I'd want them calling if the lawn is not to their liking.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> In the preservation side of my business, I only give realtors my card. I'd think about giving a picky neighbor my contact info.... not sure if I'd want them calling if the lawn is not to their liking.


 
Or if property changed hands and new national doesn`t keep it mowed! who do you think they will call!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Or if property changed hands and new national doesn`t keep it mowed! who do you think they will call!


I had a neighbor accuse us of breaking their window. They said we did it the last time we cut the lawn and this was the first time we had been there. They never did believe us.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have only had one neighbor that really got rude. She was the tenant in the occupied side of the duplex. 

That property was refered to as the Crazy Tenant House. On our first visit she confonted my wife and demanded to know her name and who she worked for and why she was there, etc. She freaked out because we were taking pictures of "her house"and she started to get violent with my wife the first time we visited the property. 

I had to shut down the mower and step in to keep my wife from giving her a first class beat down. 

I explained to her that it was not "her house," it was the banks and we were only mowing the grass and she would have to call the number in the window for answers. 

She got so bad on future visits (she would stand in front of the mower and not move until you heard what she had to say) that it was agreed that if she was home I did not have to even stop. Apparently the realtor, the national and the bank were all tired of hearing from her so if I would please not refuse the job they would all be just fine with it being late as long as it got done, some day, eventually. 

I was so happy when the property sold. 

Normally they just want to know who I am and what I am up to. Once I explain that I am the guy who is going to keep the grass cut they are thrilled and thank me. Grass gets real tall real fast here in the summer. 

I had a sheriff's deputy roll up on me a few weeks back. I asked if I had been reported as a prowler. He said no, that the property had had so many calls in the last couple of years it was automatic for him to drive by when he was on patrol. He was glad it was finally empty so the neighborhood would calm down. The last owner was a hoarder (to the tune of about 500 cy) and was always calling the cops on the neighbors for messing with his "valuables" or they were calling them on him for being a nuisance.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

Advise them client and your insurance company doesnt allow anyone on site while work is being complete. Dont piss them off other wise they will call code enforcement police ect.. I was held at gun point by 9 cops and a k-9 unit cause a neighbor called cops on me for breaking in after i advised him that he was trespassing on Fannie Mae aka Governement land he got sited and I proceeded with my work. The listing agent called me just before 5 at night acted like he was the popo and asked me to come down town to the police station for further questioning. He got me but I got the neighbor :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Diallo185 said:


> Advise them client and your insurance company doesnt allow anyone on site while work is being complete. Dont piss them off other wise they will call code enforcement police ect.. I was held at gun point by 9 cops and a k-9 unit cause a neighbor called cops on me for breaking in after i advised him that he was trespassing on Fannie Mae aka Governement land he got sited and I proceeded with my work. The listing agent called me just before 5 at night acted like he was the popo and asked me to come down town to the police station for further questioning. He got me but I got the neighbor :thumbsup:


Why would I care if they call code enforcement? That's just more work for me.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Neighbor: Can I help you?

Me: Know im alright...

Neighbor: Can I help you?

Me: Sure, grab a weedeater....... :whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Neighbor: Can I help you?
> 
> Me: Know im alright...
> 
> ...


Oh NO! The chatty ones will jump right in and hold boards for you while you cut them and talk your ear off. But when your battery on the truck goes dead because your stupid a$$ listened to the radio while doing repairs all day that same nosey neighbor is no where to be found. TRUE STORY!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

lol. I know, I would never let one help with anything. By them saying that is their way of saying what the hell are you doing here.......


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay try this one ,, as nosey neighbor approaches start sneezing furiously into your hands wipe nose on shirt and then extend your hand to them in greeting ,,, if they dont run off , lift or start lifting your shirt and ask them if your rash is still green or has it gone back to reddish yet as you been cleaning crackhouse toilets all morning and if thats STILLLLLLL doesnt work tell them they have PERTY LIPS 

the things i come up with after 3 or 4 of Anheiser Buschs bests


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I know I shouldn't have done it due to the liability, but I had an elderly nosey neighbor help me with a wint. The dude cleaned all the toilets for me, pumped all the water and put antifreeze in them while I was draining the water heater, installing the stickers and blowing out the lines. When I was done, he helped roll up the hoses and cords and helped me pack all the tools in the back of the truck.

The guy was awesome, told me if I ever needed part time help, he was retired and his wife was still working so he could use something to occupy his time during the day.

He would stop by when the grass season rolled around and asked if I needed a bottle of water or any help.:yes:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

For the MN boys/girls who know where this neighborhood is:

We had a 375 home new division that had 40 homes sold before the LARGE builder went bankrupt. This was in New Prague, MN. We mowed ALL the remaining 335 homes. Those poor 40 people did not know what was going to happen to them, the City Officials who put in the new streets/sewers/water/sidewalks didn't know if they could support those 40 homeowners anylonger since the 335 homes did not pay property taxes due to the bankruptcy. 

Everytime our crews showed up to begin the 3 day mowing escapade EVERY homeowner would rush to the mowers wanting answers of what was going to happen to them... Heck we didn't know and we told them we didn't know but it didn't stop them every 2 weeks when we showed up TILL........... The main crew got orange jumpsuits and painted "Property of" on the back in dark black. 

Funny how NOBODY would approach any crew members after those orange jumpsuits were worn.


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate the ones that come up wanting to know if they can have the scrap metal.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Eric Strouse said:


> I hate the ones that come up wanting to know if they can have the scrap metal.


where do you work at? LOL

We always get guys asking for the appliances and such.

My best solution is a big Doberman tied to the truck!:thumbup:


----------



## Eric Strouse (Jan 25, 2013)

Doberman Properties said:


> where do you work at? LOL
> 
> We always get guys asking for the appliances and such.
> 
> My best solution is a big Doberman tied to the truck!:thumbup:


Missouri. Yea that is a good idea lol. They never ask to take the trash and dispose of it for you. Just the metal. Then after you leave they just kick the door in and steal the copper wire.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> where do you work at? LOL
> 
> We always get guys asking for the appliances and such.
> 
> My best solution is a big Doberman tied to the truck!:thumbup:


the picture in my profile is my truck buddy he works wonders


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

so does this.


----------

